# Contemplations for Young Men - A weekly devotional



## kceaster (Jul 26, 2010)

Blessings to all,

I apologize if this is the wrong place to put this or if I shouldn't be shamelessly plugging my blog. I started writing some weekly devotionals for my boys, aged 18 and 16. If any of y'all have teenaged boys, check out my blog. If it is of use, God be praised. The address is here.

In Christ,

KC


----------

